

Dealing with Insecurities as a Black Tech Entrepreneur - webhat
https://medium.com/@therealkofi/dealing-with-insecurities-as-a-black-tech-entrepreneur-3182b1aaec29

======
davidholmesnyc
I also felt insecure being a black male in tech. A lot of it came from when I
would go to tech events or hackathons in NYC and I would be the only black
male at most of them and at others there would only be one other black guy.
Also for jobs I felt I had to take w.e. salary I was offered . Mainly because
I felt I was even lucky to be black and have a tech job. Then one day I
realized that fear was in my head . I was never once denied a job and if
anything a lot of businesses want to be more diversed and they just don't find
a lot of good black candidates in Tech and I could use that to my advantage. I
also find a lot of techies listen to hip hop as well and that helped us
connect. What also helped me get over it was that no one cared I was black.In
all my years at being active in the community no one has ever mentioned it
even when I felt it was the elephant in the room. I think in tech more people
are open to the idea that it's not the color of your skin or your sex ... They
judge you off how smart you are and what you are bringing to the table

